# TEAM EDWARD vs TEAM JACOB



## ZimD (Jun 13, 2010)

pretty self-explanatory. 

i hate twilight because it's a horrible book and worse movie, but i am still hardcore team jacob, primarily due to the fact that he is not edward cullen and i am team anything if it is the opposite of edward cullen. you don't have to like twilight to vote in the poll. hell, you don't have to even sort of like either character, you just have to hate one less

discuss


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 13, 2010)

TEAM ROCKET.

yeah uh I never liked Twilight ever. If you have deluded yourself into thinking I ever liked Twilight in any point in the past then you my friend are sorely mistaken. I most definitely would never support Team Edward ever. Or Team Jacob for that matter because while Ed is a stalker, Jake is a rapist. I do not support either pairing.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 13, 2010)

Sir, I believe you know that I am Team Tyler's Van.
And Team Deathkarmas but none of you know who/what that is so!

Hate hate hate hate hate HATE Twilight. Like, really hate. I wouldn't choose either because Edward is abusive, and because Jacob is Pedowulf and a rapist.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 13, 2010)

Both of them are fucking ugly. No. 

Put me down for Team Rocket too. :[


----------



## Zuu (Jun 13, 2010)

Jacob because as far as I can tell Twilight werewolves are better than Twilight vampires.


----------



## Aisling (Jun 13, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> Sir, I believe you know that I am Team Tyler's Van.



... in all seriousness though I don't hate it nearly as much as I should. I almost hate the haters more. People I didn't even know would bitch at me because they saw it sitting on my desk across the room in class or something. Not because I was a twitard fawning over Edward. I'm like, "seriously?" Plus my mom likes it so I might as well get used to hearing about it for the rest of forever.

If I _had_ to pick between _those two_ I'd probably go team Jacob, because (at least at first) he's not a total douche to her and they actually knew eachother for a few years so it makes a _little_ more sense.

Also, I'm looking forward to the wolves and carnage in the next movie. It's going to be the only part that isn't going to make me roll my eyes. Mostly.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 13, 2010)

Team Bella's Hot Dad.

_unf_.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 13, 2010)

Team Harry Potter. Who's with me?

(If I HAD to choose though, I'd go with Jacob, I guess. I don't HATE HATE Twilight because I don't really have any intense hatred for fandoms like that, I just sort of mildly dislike it. Jacob seems the better of the two though, even though somebody spoiled the final book for me and now well, he doesn't seem so good anymore. Still though, he's better than Edward, seems nicer.)


----------



## J.T. (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## ZimD (Jun 13, 2010)

lmfao that's amazing. i'mma go become fan of that shit right now


----------



## Flareth (Jun 13, 2010)

Neither. I'm Team Craig.....:D

I seriously wouldn't want to pick either of them.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 14, 2010)

Edward, because in MY CREATIVE INTERPRETATION (of the movies) he is ridiculously awkward and nerdy with no social skills, doesn't have a clue how to behave around this mystery called 'women' and honestly has no idea how creepy he is. And that's kind of cute in its own pathetic way.

Meanwhile Jacob doesn't have the excuse of having been a teenaged vampire for ninety years and appears reasonably adjusted to society and thus I can only see what he does as being truly bad-creepy.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm with Arylett. Yay team Harry Potter! I'll go make posters. And buttons. And maybe cookies.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 14, 2010)

GOGO TEAM EDWARD!

*unfunny*


----------



## Green (Jun 14, 2010)

TEAM BILLIE JOE ARMSTRONG.

YES.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 14, 2010)

orrrr we could stay on topic


----------



## ZimD (Jun 14, 2010)

3 off-topic posts in a row woot woot

to make this on topic: i see very little things that are cute about a guy who would be dead by now if he were human continuing to go to high school just for the sake of tapping ass, just the pathetic part. 

jacob would be creepier than edward if edward were not 90 or 100 or however old he is i don't remember. IMO edward being a vampire for that long is more reason why he is creepier

also rob pattinson looks like a foot


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 14, 2010)

team neither! :D yaaaayy

actually no probably team edward on the basis that PALE SHINIES appeals to me 10x more than HAIRY WEREWOLF.


----------



## J.T. (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, if I must be on topic, then Jacob, because at least the only reason he did anything to Bella was because Stephenie Meyer is hot for Edward and wants him to succeed with the girl and she decided derailing Jacob would get him out of the way.

I like Butterfree's alternative interpretation. I wish Meyer put as much thought into her stories as Butterfree did in her interpretation. Then Twilight might actually be worth reading.
Actually, probably not.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 14, 2010)

J.T. said:


> I like Butterfree's alternative interpretation. I wish Meyer put as much thought into her stories as Butterfree did in her interpretation. Then Twilight might actually be worth reading.
> Actually, probably not.


I found this.


----------



## Minish (Jun 14, 2010)

Butterfree said:


> Edward, because in MY CREATIVE INTERPRETATION (of the movies) he is ridiculously awkward and nerdy with no social skills, doesn't have a clue how to behave around this mystery called 'women' and honestly has no idea how creepy he is. And that's kind of cute in its own pathetic way.


OH MY GOD this is exactly what my own interpretation is. :D I actually quite like Edward in my own headcanon, from the movies, because he's just so adorably creepy without knowing it. Plus I like the idea that Bella/Edward is actually supposed to be a really messed up supernatural relationship.

...of course, SMeyer is an idiot and genuinely seems to think everyone should go out of their way to be like Bella/Edward, which just completely ruins the sort-of-okay books for me.

Then again, her werewolves are a lot better than vampires, but probably because they're all fluffy and adorable whereas the vampires are just... wtf.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 16, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> I found this.


ahhhh that's awesome! I've had the plotbunny for a while of rewriting the plot of Twilight with a snarky, nerdy, and self-aware Bella, and maybe incorporating Butterfree's interpretation of Ed while I'm at it. Would any of you read that?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 16, 2010)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> I've had the plotbunny for a while of rewriting the plot of Twilight with a snarky, nerdy, and self-aware Bella, and maybe incorporating Butterfree's interpretation of Ed while I'm at it. Would any of you read that?


YES YES that would be awesome.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

You guys should really read _Nightlight_. It's basically _Twilight _only amusing and about half as long.


----------



## Saith (Jun 18, 2010)

Crap I'm late.  D :

Anyway, team Tommy-Ray, 'cause you know, he's the death kid.

Or on-topic:

Emotionally-abusive stalker who's beauty doesn't corrupt in-canon but has retarded people in reality. Or a whiny, needy pedophile who does actually mind-control but who not many fangirls actually like.
I'm gonna go with Jacob, 'cause he can actually do it doggy-style. Even if that is a terribly lame pun.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 18, 2010)

I've always been a proud member of Team Not-Caring-At-All-About-Shipping.

As for a real answer... I really don't know enough about Twilight to say either way.

I've never read any of the books or seen any of the movies... so pretty much all I know is random stuff I've heard from TV, other people, and the Internet: the vampires are sparkly and have toxic bodily fluids (yet somehow they can get girls pregnant anyway, instead of just making them sick), Edward's dad is a doctor, the werewolves are from some Native American tribe and don't get along with the vampires for some reason, and they all live somewhere in Washington.


----------



## HolyLugia912 (Jun 28, 2010)

I think both are very stupid.


----------

